# Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to the F@H & WCG Teams



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 25, 2009)

I want to wish everyone a joyous Holiday Season. Thank you for your contributions in 2009 and I hope the coming year is kind and generous to you.


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas bro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 25, 2009)

Littled misspelled there Buck! Merry Christmas!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 25, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Littled misspelled there Buck! Merry Christmas!



There's always a critic in every group Fixed!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Buck Nasty! and all of TPUers!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all the great people @tPU.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 25, 2009)

"Maligayang Pasko at Manigong Bagong Taon"

Somebody Google translate that


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 25, 2009)

@ bogmali   Maligayang Pasko at Manigong Bagong Taon din sa iyo

merry christmas tpu


----------



## bogmali (Dec 26, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> @ bogmali   Maligayang Pasko at Manigong Bagong Taon din sa iyo
> 
> merry christmas tpu



Nice

Did you Google that or you know some of the language?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas guys.
You guys are great for the effort you put in for a great cause.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 26, 2009)

The husband of my cousin is from philippines and  he was at my home today


----------



## Altered (Dec 26, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Merry Christmas guys.
> You guys are great for the effort you put in for a great cause.









 Merry Christmas


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 26, 2009)

merry late, something of the other, yep.


----------

